# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  O sont les log IIS 7.0?

## phydias

Bonjour,

je suis en train de me faire une petite application, mais au hasard de mon dveloppement j'ai reu une rponse de status "0" au lieu de "200" de la part de mon IIS 7.0.

J'aimerais donc analyser un peu les log de IIS et voir si mon status est bien de 0 (car a n'existe pas en thorie ^_^). Seulement je ne trouve pas l'endroit sur IIS 7.0 pour activer les log et donc encore moins l'endroit o ceux ci sont stocks.

Merci de votre aide.

Phydias.

----------


## Civodul4

Il y a une case  cocher activer les logs !

----------


## phydias

tout d'abord merci CIVODUL4 d'avoir rpondu.

Je pense bien qu'il y a une case  cocher quelques part. sous IIS 6.0 je voie trs bien o c mais sous IIS 7.0 impossible de s'y retrouver. :-/

si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer le chemin.  :;):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

dans ajout/supp de composants windows, t'as bien coch les outils de logging?

----------


## phydias

L tait mon oublie!


Merci beaucoup Louis-Guillaume!!!  ::D:   ::king::

----------

